
Windows 10 Control Panel gets another nail in its coffin - el_duderino
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-control-panel-gets-another-nail-in-its-coffin/
======
userbinator
This "modern" crap is beyond horrible. It looks graphically bland and
featureless, like it would be absolutely trivial to render, yet somehow still
manages to be much slower and less functional than what it replaced. It was
astonishing the first time I opened the Settings app and saw a _loading
screen_.

------
whywhywhywhy
My heart goes out to anyone on the teams to modernise the depths of windows,
the eternal thankless task.

Damned if you do, people complain you have a new thing not exactly like the
old thing. Can't kill the old thing or people freak out.

Damned if you don't, "look how janky and old windows is" etc.

I want Window to succeed, Apple wont make Macs in 15 years from now and don't
ship high powered machines for under $5K today, as much as I wish Linux would
be viable Adobe and other creative software companies will never ship Linux
versions so all you're left with as an artist who needs computers is Windows.

~~~
salawat
>Can't kill the old thing or people freak out.

Kill the old thing by all means. I shed not one tear over Win
3.1->95->98->ME/NT.

But you'd damn well best make it so that what you replace it with is
legitimately better, faster, more ergonomic, and efficient, and doesn't hobble
me as the User.

Last Windows OS that even remotely fit that bill: Windows 7

